# Great Source for Merckx Accessories



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey fellow Merckx fans, take a look at competitivecyclist.com for a good selection of Merckx accessories. Right now most of their stuff is on sale which makes it even sweeter.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

*Nice Plug but what Happened to the Merckx*

:cryin: Speaking of Merckx and Competitive, I noticed they stopped selling Merckx frames. What is up with that? They stopped selling De Rosa some time ago. Pretty soon our favorite overpriced online bike retailer will only offer Pinarello and Opera (yes, I know they are essentially the same bike). Has anyone actually ordered a complete bike from Competitive? Just wanted to know well it fit. I'm assuming the buyer has to do their homework and know exactly what he/she needs.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*All Merckx Stuff is Gone*

I sure feel stupid after my original post as now all Merckx stuff is gone from the competitive cyclist website. They must have packaged up every Merckx item and shipped the stuff back to gita. It was only 9 days ago I ordered a bunch of accessories, now nothing. Sorry for the original post.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I still see the Merckx stuff on Competitive website. They are still in their individual categories. 

The page still exists, but the link from the main menu is removed: 
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BRAND_RELATED_PRODUCTS&BRAND.ID=13

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=1842


----------

